# Music concrete, field recordings , interresting noise u done intellectual



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

See Usine no.451 on bancamp could be a soundtrack for a dark movie a pitch dark one, a thriller, i proposed my Usine 451 from montreal as soundtrack for an artschool film Yoko Ono would love my work arrigato, i have ambitions, a movie conceptual in space.. whit image of our galaxy.


----------

